
Things To Do When You Win The Lottery - tocomment
http://www.forbes.com/sites/deborahljacobs/2012/02/11/10-things-to-do-when-you-win-the-powerball/
======
moepstar
While all of that seems to be sound advice, i probably never have to worry
about having such obscene amounts of money ;)

